

How To Grow Userbase Effectively? - stephenou

I've ran into confusion that I am trying to know how to reach a bigger audience for my application. Right now, all people I know are using and loving the site, but I can't reach a broader audience (people that don't know me or people that I don't know). Would like to know if anybody who can kindly provide me some advice on this?<p>More details: http://blog.stephenou.com/post/895527719/growing-userbase
======
bigohms
I'm assuming you are getting tired of your "pre-launch" promotion activities
to drum up beta users. At this point, I would suggest: Just Launch It. Get it
live, have a great intro into subscriptions, contact bloggers, send press
releases, cross-post positive and negative posts on related forums, etc.

Getting on Mashable and some of the larger blogs will get some major traffic
and lead to potential coverage elsewhere.

------
gdltec
Just keep doing what you are doing. I don't know you and I read your blogpost
and signed up for the preview. Make sure you talk about it and don't be shy
about asking people to look at your app.

Good luck!

------
Stevenup7002
Well I signed up, thought it looked interested after looking at the tour, but
when I signed up it just said "DAMN YOU". That might be why you're not getting
new users :)

